# Dark angels paint set



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Games workshop have just released the new paint sets to my understanding they are to do with the armies in the starter which includes 2 armies, now they have this starter which funny enough are painted up as dark angels:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat470002a&prodId=prod1490027a

Now does this confirm the dark angels being in the starter set?

To my knowledge this is how the starter set went

Battle for Skull Pass: Night Goblins paint set

Island of Blood: now has high elves

Battle for Macragge and Assault Black Reach: Ultramarines

So could this be hint, I would like to know what you good people at heresy think?

Gothic


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

At least they're not Ultramarines.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Could be a good indicator, if they go by normal practices!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

It is a hint... not that we need another really.


----------



## Big_Cheddars (Feb 14, 2012)

Meh, don't really care if it is a hint, I'm just glad they're not Ultramarines again.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

lol agreed it nice to see a change of chapter on the box


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

it could be a hint, could also be a huge green red herring too.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

What?! i just got the ultramrines one... now there doing dark angels now arrgh:shok:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

It was going to be Eldar, they said. Space Marines weren't going to be in it, they said.

I told them and told them it'd be Space Marines, because they sell. They laughed at me. ME! Well now I'm the one laughing! Laughing I tell you! :rofl:

Midnight


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> It was going to be Eldar, they said. Space Marines weren't going to be in it, they said.
> 
> I told them and told them it'd be Space Marines, because they sell. They laughed at me. ME! Well now I'm the one laughing! Laughing I tell you! :rofl:
> 
> Midnight


Lol!:biggrin:


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

I didn't mind Ultra's on the starter. They are generic but the blue and gold looks good in general. Granted it would be nice to see other chapters at least though seeing a sub-chapter is interesting. I would have thought they would go with a larger army. I guess seeing as I paint my 3rd and 5th edition marines as DA and they work great anywhere I could see DA in the next starter...I'm just hoping with a codex update in tow. That thing right now is a mini codex with a "not as good as GK first turn deepstrike" which granted is playable, but I they feel like they need some more things to make them less generic now. They don't really have much unique to them. Well unless you count having 4 apothecaries maybe.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Dark Angels aren't a sub-chapter, they're the 1st legion, they have some reqally interesting and unique fluff, and it's about time they got a little spotlight. I want to make a 1st Co at some point but don't really wanna use SW rules, I'd like to use DA rules as I just like DA better. Hopefully they'll get something that makes them more competetive and a little more unique.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Scythes said:


> Dark Angels aren't a sub-chapter, they're the 1st legion, they have some reqally interesting and unique fluff, and it's about time they got a little spotlight.


Sub Chapter as in a chapter with it's own codex I mean. The way they have the robes, BA have wings, and SW have wolves usually has seemed a bit to exotic for GW to showcase, but I agree with you. As the first legion you'd think they would be harped a little more.




Scythes said:


> I want to make a 1st Co at some point but don't really wanna use SW rules, I'd like to use DA rules as I just like DA better. Hopefully they'll get something that makes them more competetive and a little more unique.


I've had em since 3rd edition. They're unique on the table that some of their special abilities are useful as some people don't expect them. I would like to see them brought in line with SW/BA though and expanded...SW could make plenty of money making zero new models just by letting them use most if not just more of the SM line.

...still hoping for lascannon packing jump terminators though.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

so, if dark angels are the good guys, who are the bad guys in the big starter box?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Adramalech said:


> so, if dark angels are the good guys, who are the bad guys in the big starter box?


Who said Dark Angels were the 'good guys'? :wink:


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

TheKingElessar said:


> Who said Dark Angels were the 'good guys'? :wink:


Spot on.

They could be both! Would make the box set interesting...


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Who said Dark Angels were the 'good guys'? :wink:


True, they are likely to leave your world to burn if they think they found the Fallen somewhere else. Though with them as a human faction it seems logical the other wouldn't be. Eldar have been mentioned...but so have Chaos I think. Dark Angels Vs Chaos could let them reintroduce Cypher though if they wanted easily enough.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

As I understand the 'ethos' of Cypher, he'd only really ever work as an Apoc Formation, or in the DA Codex as basically an alternative army list...not in CSM, not this time.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

reavsie said:


> Spot on.
> 
> They could be both! Would make the box set interesting...


But then, GW would only be able to milk fans of one army, rather than two.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> As I understand the 'ethos' of Cypher, he'd only really ever work as an Apoc Formation, or in the DA Codex as basically an alternative army list...not in CSM, not this time.


Depends, for the moment I agree. Rumors are that we get a 6th edition and codex's for DA and Chaos. If any two of those rumors are true I'm sure GW could write it out to work. I didn't entirely like him being a Chaos option, since it forced him into being an objective. Though if were a bonus it might work. As an alt DA army option would be interesting to no end though. You would have SM that could play semi-CSM on a whim. Again though this is all rumor speculation but I would like to see the character useable again beyond just apoc games.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well it was confirmed in the latest White Dwarf that the starter paint set is Dark Angels as the models have moulded shoulder pads with both TACTICAL and DARK ANGELS motifs.

So this put to an end of the argument that you can paint these as Ultramrines or any other NON DARK ANGELS chapter.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, you can still paint them pink with orange spots if you like, but no-one would recommend it.

That said, having what are essentially resculpts of AoBR models with DA bling _seems_ a huge hint towards a DA starter for 6e.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Do you think that's what they'll do? just re-brand the AoBR starter minis with some DA icons? I guess that wouldn't be a bad way to go in terms of saving cash on sculpting...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, they still needed to make new moulds, which is the more expensive part - but it's possible. I'm 90% sure those poses are identical.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

nah, they will resculpt the marines. i think the bits to make them will be the same, i.e. bolter with hands, legs, torso, head and arms being one bit and then the back pack. because that seems to be a really good set up, especially for people not accustomed to sticking minis together.

but deffinately new sculpts. probably a good few marines with robes since they are dark angels.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well till i see a photo of molded shoulder pads im gonna say its the same marines from the last set painted green,the models are exactly the same, same details,heads,bolter straps,skulls etc etc as the old kit.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Well till i see a photo of molded shoulder pads im gonna say its the same marines from the last set painted green,the models are exactly the same, same details,heads,bolter straps,skulls etc etc as the old kit.


I suggest that you look at the latest release of White Dwarf, the Picture is there for all to see.

Regards

Achaylus


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone have the latest wd with the photo of the grey plastic DA space marines showing the molded DA icon ?


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

they definatly have moulded arrows that go sidewayz, anyway it would be nice to not have spacesmarines in the starter set at all. every god damn starter set comes with spacemarines!!! what about a box that has i dunno.......tau vs tyranids..........eldar vs dark eldar........imperial guard vs orkz??


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

TechPr1est said:


> they definatly have moulded arrows that go sidewayz, anyway it would be nice to not have spacesmarines in the starter set at all. every god damn starter set comes with spacemarines!!! what about a box that has i dunno.......tau vs tyranids..........eldar vs dark eldar........imperial guard vs orkz??


Do you have a photo of the unpainted shoulder pad ?


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

no but if you have a really close look its quite obvious


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

you can see a small shadow under the arrow on the guy thats bottom right


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Is the shadow on the grey plastic or the painted model ?


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

fine then you want proof look at page 12 of the new white dwarf it states in the bottom left corner: The Dark Angels included in the Warhammer 40,000 Paint Set are new plastic miniatures featuring sculpted shoulder pad icons.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

TechPr1est said:


> fine then you want proof look at page 12 of the new white dwarf it states in the bottom left corner: The Dark Angels included in the Warhammer 40,000 Paint Set are new plastic miniatures featuring sculpted shoulder pad icons.


I dont buy WD (because its poo) and well white dwarf often mis-print stuff so until we have a photo of the grey plastic shoulder pad with sculpted detail im saying they are just normal marines painted green.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Fair enough, but they are sculpted. 

On thew 'no Marines' thing - that'd be dumb, it wouldn't sell. Marines sell, the others, not so much. Although I'd like an end to Battleforces and more £80 'This type of Marine vs this Xenos' type boxes, since half the books are Marines it'd work.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

TheKingElessar said:


> Fair enough, but they are sculpted.
> 
> On thew 'no Marines' thing - that'd be dumb, it wouldn't sell. Marines sell, the others, not so much. Although I'd like an end to Battleforces and more £80 'This type of Marine vs this Xenos' type boxes, since half the books are Marines it'd work.


Not for those of us who don't play marines it wouldn't!

I could see that if you also made the boxes include rules/dice etc. But I don't see something like that replacing battle forces. A battle force is not *just* a good starting point for an army. It's a pretty quick and simple way to expand an army. Something you miss with a box containing two forces....


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah good point that should do DA Vs CSM


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Fair enough, but they are sculpted.


i know, Chop bustin'...﻿ and doc dustin':so_happy:


----------



## Ericthegreen (Feb 16, 2012)

The shoulderpad is sculpted, as is the sideways tactical arrow. *sigh* guess that means i'm replacing my black reach minis.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

nevynxxx said:


> Not for those of us who don't play marines it wouldn't!


To bad.

Thought I heard most of the money made through 40K was from kids seeing the shiny space marine boxes, not so much those of us with non-marine armies. 

Would be interesting to see a no marine starter but they do give off that "us versus the universe" feeling you don't get from seeing nids and tau on a box. Sure people with those armies might like the set but you end up drawing in fewer new people...the point of a starter set.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Karyudo-DS said:


> To bad.
> 
> Thought I heard most of the money made through 40K was from kids seeing the shiny space marine boxes, not so much those of us with non-marine armies.
> 
> Would be interesting to see a no marine starter but they do give off that "us versus the universe" feeling you don't get from seeing nids and tau on a box. Sure people with those armies might like the set but you end up drawing in fewer new people...the point of a starter set.


Reportedly GW has said that all the Marines (Vanilla, Grey Knights, Blood Angels, Dark Angels, Chaos Marines, conversion kits, ect) combined make up something like 12% of all the profits they make on average with other armies running somewhere from 6-8% each. So while they do make the most money out of the various armies, they do so collectively since they share so many of the same models. Individually I'm sure they run a much smaller number, especially since Marines tend to get the smallest number of new kits specific to their armies when compared to the other armies so Marine players have a smaller incentive to buy new things when compared to other armies.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

There was a year (2003, I think?) when Marines not only outsold the rest of 40k races, but the entire WFB and LotR ranges too...so no, it would be more like 12% EACH.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Zion said:


> Reportedly GW has said that all the Marines (Vanilla, Grey Knights, Blood Angels, Dark Angels, Chaos Marines, conversion kits, ect) combined make up something like 12% of all the profits they make on average with other armies running somewhere from 6-8% each. So while they do make the most money out of the various armies, they do so collectively since they share so many of the same models. Individually I'm sure they run a much smaller number, especially since Marines tend to get the smallest number of new kits specific to their armies when compared to the other armies so Marine players have a smaller incentive to buy new things when compared to other armies.


Interesting, figured they were a slightly bigger piece of the pie but does make sense even with shared models I don't really see way more marine armies. Of course if kids were the target it would make sense, don't play with them and the few models they get wouldn't matter them. While the rest of us need more than 2 models a codex release.


----------

